# Lights on a feeder for some nocturnal HOGS?



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Well these hogs come to the feeder everynight between 11 and 2 and out of 364 game cam pics ONE is during daylight hours I am tired of sitting in the stand and almost never seeing a hog....SOOOO I need some help on what kind of lights I could use to hang or stick on or around the feeder they would definetly need to be battery operated or something like that any help would be much appreciated as I am trying to get this big boy! Biggest hog I have ever seen saw him one afternoon at a hundred yards too bad I only had my bow... how much do you think he weights thought it was a cow at first!


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

What about the landscaping, solar powered lights?


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*From Texas Boar Site - lights*

http://www.feederlights.com/


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks phishtales those lights look amazing as long as they dont scare the hogs and i dont mind sittin in the woods all night I will have myself a big porker


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

I think some twelve volt flood lights and a car battery should give you plenty of shooting time. You could put the battery on top of the feeder and tie wrap the lights to the legs.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

If your stand is not too far away...wait for a good cool moon lit night. If you are close enough you should be able to see well enough to pop him...

Also a good strong flash light from the stand will light up his eyes...you can make a head shot then.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

What about a trap?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

all you need is a solar panel, 12v gell cell deer feeder battery and some 12v led lights wire it to come on with a photo eye.

magnum feeders in stafford sells the stuff


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Nice Boar On The Right Too. Got Some Cutters On Him.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I tried a couple of solar yard lights. Not enough light.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Go on ebay and look up 12 volt led light (about $9.00). They make one with 36 led lights that puts out much more light than the lawn solar lights. You can also look up solar light switch and find one that comes on at night and off at daylight (about $25.00). Simple to hook up and put on deer feeder battery with solar panel and it will last about 3 months. They get used to the light and you are good to go.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Just use a good spotlight. Sit in your stand until the flash goes off on your deer cam and then light him up. Works for me. Lighting up just eyes will get you a deer.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a lot of feeder lights on the market these days. Do a google search for hog lights and you will find them, just depends on what you want to spend. 

I use a spot light with red lense that attaches to my scope and has a battery pack that goes on my belt. That way I can hunt areas other than just my feeders. The red lights doesn't spooke them at all. You can buy them at Academy for about 20 - 30.


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

A 12 volt battery, an inverter, and a motion detector, connected to a 40 watt bulb. Use the inverter to convert to AC power to run the motion detector. (or try to buy a 12 volt motion detector). When they trigger the motion sensor, then and only then will the bulb come on and be draining the battery.

I like the idea of a spotlight, or a red varmint hunting light too.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

A rechargable Q-beam with a red lense works very well.


----------



## wpf (Jun 7, 2006)

Somebody opened the gate....or forgot to close it..... those are hampshires for sure! LOL I would think a deep cycle battery (solar charged) and LEDs would give you the longest on time. There are also inexpensive remotes available for switching 12 volt light systems. Check on ebay. I recently installed a remote switch on a neon display for our church. Good Luck!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just get a thermal imaging scope.. only 14,000 dollars.. then you can have free pork, seems reasonable.


----------



## shakyD (Oct 23, 2007)

Academy has some magnetic base "tent lights" they take AA batteries and stick right to the bottom of your feeder. I use three and have plenty of light around my feeder. If my eyes werent so bad I could probably get by with 1. I think they run around 6-10 bucks. quick, simple and cheap


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah that thermal imagining scope is right down my alley saw the video and its amazing except the face that its FOURTEEN THOUSAND DOLLARS!!! HAHA WHAT A DEAL!!!! Thanks guys for the info those are some really great ideas might just sit out there one night with a case of cold beverages and get a red lens for my spotlight and shakyD I have seen those tent lights they work great and cheap too I am gonna get that big SOB...


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

So they are Hampshire hogs I take it...Are those farm raised that escape I know almost all of them we have seen are multicolored and not solid black??? Give me some insight boys....


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Feral hogs once were all domesticated be it that they were hamshires or what. Feral means once domesticated turned into wild. So they are all types of hogs at one time just feral covers it all. Also there are russian boars, but most ones seen in texas are feral and I have seen them from solid white, red, black, and multicolored.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I have used a solar powered motion light with a green colored light before. The green light does not spook then so you have your light and shot too. 

Red lens lights work also, just do not use regular white spot lights.

FN


----------



## wpf (Jun 7, 2006)

We've been raising showpigs as in farrowing up to 40 litters a year for the last ten years. 10 to 1 the hog on the right was born in a crate and later turned out. Too much frame and dimension in that one. The pig on the right might be a first generation feral as in the first generation bred outside the barn. Can you blame them? Haul a boar to the auction ring and they will bring a whole $2 per hundred pounds. Lets say a 500 boar = $10 now subtract the $12 yardage fee....... hmmm, people like to hunt pigs and leases are going for how much an acre? Not saying that a belted pig will always be from the farm, but the white belt often goes away after the second generation. On the Road with Micheal Wadell had a show with Blake Shelton shooting pigs that looked like they came from the local 4-H show. The hair even looked clipped.


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

If Someone Can Go With You..take A Portable Power Source Like A Jumper And A Q-beam..thats All U Need..........want Me To Hold The Light


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Our local 4h is coming up at school. Anyone want some large hogs so they can sell hog hunts. LOL.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

that pig is for all I know wild as can be I am sure somewhere down the road his ancestors came from a pen but this place is in the middle of nowhere and I promise you he didn't excape from any pen he is a brute though how much you yall think he will weigh??


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I can make it easy ck out my web site I have the best one money can buy. Solar power led that come on in the dark and goes off in the morning and charges all day.come on every night so the animals get used to it and it does not bother the deer. So you can hunt year around. If you have a camera you can see about the time they come and you can be there waiting on them. Let me know if you have any Questions.

Gordon
www.texasoutdoorproducts.com


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Next full moon might work......


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Aggie said it. Red light mounted on your scope. Works on coyotes too. Dont mess with the one that only 50 yds., get the 250 one.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

you don't have enough scope if the landscaping lights don't work. I regularly plug hogs with two led landscaping lights powered by a solar cell. Get a better optic.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Theres two types of solar lights the ones that stick in the ground and give a light glow and theres a spot beam solar light, it shoots a pretty good spot beam , I have 3 on a tree pointing down at my feeder. I busted one the other night from 80 yds out with a tasco scope. These lights are not a freaking flood light but if you can shoot and do your part you can see them pretty well.
At night you dont have to be that far away either, 50 yds would be far enough.










http://cgi.ebay.com/4-NEW-TEKTRUM-SOLAR-LANDSCAPE-ADJUSTABLE-SPOT-LIGHTS_W0QQitemZ170257669440QQihZ007QQcategoryZ94940QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these arent the exat ones I have, I went to home depot and bought them but this gives you the idea of what I am talking about


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*feeder lights*

I've seen and/or tried most of them. Fom TEXASBOAR lights, rechargeable landscape lights, AA battery powered magnetic LED light, rechargeable Q-beam light with red lens cover and 110V 3-red bulb floodlight. All will work some of the time and some are costly. The commercial hog lights have come down a lot in price over the past few years. My BIL bought one at the Hunters show in Ft. Worth for $125+- that looked real good. All this being said, if you have electricity I would go with the 3-red bulb floodlight. In most cases electricity is not available. Then I would go with the gel cell 12v battery, solar panel and 3-red LED lights that you can buy either assembled or put it together yourself. Make it so you can easily mount and remove it so you move it from feeder to feeder. Finally, I would invest in a illuminated red dot or cross hairs scope. If not, you may be able to see the hog but you may not be able to put the cross hairs on him!!!! Been there, done that! Good luck.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've about concluded that the color doesn't really matter. We have 2 sets of the Texasboar LEDs, one red and one white. We also have hard wired 2 feeders w/ green floodlights. If they want the corn, they'll come. Good point on the illuminated scope!


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I've used some old trailer brake lights around my feeder and then ran wires to a battery and put a switch to turn them on or off. When the hogs come out, we'd hit the switch and the red lights wouldn't scare them off. This worked good sitting in our bow stands cause we weren't too far away and didn't have to run wires too far.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Put some kicker feeder's out every 50 yds till you get close to a power source then use a flood or halogen light to illuminate the area just with the halo of the light. takes some time but once they are coming in they won't stop.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

I have two boars and four sows under my light's right now, I also have a motion sensor.
I'll be right back!!!!!
Wait,,,,,, The prosessor won't be open till monday.. lol


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Come On Trls!*

Any real pig hunter, or any game hunter, knows that you want to keep them on ice for at least a few days to get the blood/fluids out of the flesh (that's why processors hang them in a cooler after processing an animal), and for boars the musky smell, out of the meat!!!!! So shoot now and taking them to the processor on Monday may be too soon!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

steverino said:


> Any real pig hunter, or any game hunter, knows that you want to keep them on ice for at least a few days to get the blood/fluids out of the flesh (that's why processors hang them in a cooler after processing an animal), and for boars the musky smell, out of the meat!!!!! So shoot now and taking them to the processor on Monday may be too soon!


I am not so sure this works. I have tried it both ways. To me water soaked meat takes all the flavor out, would you ever soak a rib eye steak in water before you cook it ? I do put my meat on ice only because I cant get to processing it that quick, but big pieces like quarters dont really lose all that much blood or get water soaked. You would actually have to slice up a hind leg down to steaks then soak in ice water. So I think soaking quarters doesnt really do much.
I think hanging it in a cooler is much better because it dries it out not soaks it out, plus butchers do this cause its much easier to cut up on a band saw when it's slightly frozen.
If you have musky or bad smelling meat theres nothing you can do, I dont care how well you prep it, or any of the myths you can do, cutting the nads off right away does nothing either, all this suff is nothing but myths.
A bad tasting pig is just a bad tasting one. Some are good eating some are not, thats just the way it is, same with deer.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> I am not so sure this works. I have tried it both ways. To me water soaked meat takes all the flavor out, would you ever soak a rib eye steak in water before you cook it ? I do put my meat on ice only because I cant get to processing it that quick, but big pieces like quarters dont really lose all that much blood or get water soaked. You would actually have to slice up a hind leg down to steaks then soak in ice water. So I think soaking quarters doesnt really do much.
> I think hanging it in a cooler is much better because it dries it out not soaks it out, plus butchers do this cause its much easier to cut up on a band saw when it's slightly frozen.
> If you have musky or bad smelling meat theres nothing you can do, I dont care how well you prep it, or any of the myths you can do, cutting the nads off right away does nothing either, all this suff is nothing but myths.
> A bad tasting pig is just a bad tasting one. Some are good eating some are not, thats just the way it is, same with deer.


 I have to agree!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Can't speak for steverino, but most of us that ice down pay particular attention to draining off regularly, we're not soaking the meat in ice water.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Like you n Redfisher say, wait on a full moon nite, gets 35-40 yrds downwind with a smoothbore full of 3" Blu-whistlers, I promise you can pile em up, wait for a good skillet shot.....WW



Captn C said:


> If your stand is not too far away...wait for a good cool moon lit night. If you are close enough you should be able to see well enough to pop him...
> 
> Also a good strong flash light from the stand will light up his eyes...you can make a head shot then.


----------



## TroutPro (Jun 6, 2008)

Fisherman's Greenlight works great 1000s of hogs taken with them contact #281-485-1962 or 713-248-6801 ask for Bill


----------



## jumpingdorado (Jul 30, 2007)

a 12 volt green fishing light works great


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say is yummmmyyyy


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Lights*

Okay, I am not a super experienced hog hunter, but I do have a problem with hogs on my little ol bit of land that I hunt on. I wanted to take my 7 year old little girl next friday evening and set a deep cycle battery in my blind with a reguler old Q-beam and wait till dark and periodically hit the light to see if there are any hogs.
But from what I am reading here I am not sure if this will work or not.
All help would be appreciated.


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

*feeder light*

try a green light that you would use for fishing. have tried it and works just fine


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

steverino said:


> Any real pig hunter, or any game hunter, knows that you want to keep them on ice for at least a few days to get the blood/fluids out of the flesh (that's why processors hang them in a cooler after processing an animal), and for boars the musky smell, out of the meat!!!!! So shoot now and taking them to the processor on Monday may be too soon!


Nope, I shot another one on Monday night and got him back Friday, I let the processors hang him for two day's. I have killed Elk, Mule and whitetail deer and hogs from Florida to Montana and we don't ice down anything. I prefer the taste of wild hog to domestic hog. All we have ever done is a cheesecloth wrap to keep the pest's off. Are they icing them down to prevent spoilage due to the temperature?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

NIce pig. I would guess 300lbs. I have shot my pigs at night on a full moon with my leapould 4.5x14 x50mm. The 50mm lets in a lot of light. Never used any other lights. Only problem is I can,t see my cross hairs but I know where they are ( in the center of the screen) I have not missed yet. A 300lber and a 400lber last year.


----------

